# Tankmates! African dwarf frogs?



## valefish (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm sure this question gets asked around a lot but here it goes. What kind of friends will my betta like? I know not to get "showy" fish or anything aggressive. In fact, I don't really plan on getting a lot of other fish. Probably just get a little school of guppies if anything or bottom feeders such as plecos/loaches. What I REALLY want is african dwarf frogs! My tank is currently at 1 Gal and I plan on getting a 3 to 5.5 Gal tank within the next 6 mo (until I can afford it basically) i want 2 or 3 frogs with my betta in those size tanks would that be ok? will they get along? And if so, do these frogs require filtration? I can't find any sort of info on that some people say yes some say no! I clean my tank once a week maybe 2 wth just my betta.


----------



## Jell156 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a African dwarf frog with my betta! there great together! at first the frog went after my girl and I thought I would have to take him back. but after that little fight there great together! there always next to one another! my tank is a lil small but I'm getting a bigger tank for them! right now I have a one gallon mason jar with a heater. the frogs don't need a filter since there not messy at all. I clean my tank once a week. they seem to be doing really good! I think a 5.5 would be great for them! also they say for every frog needs a gallon.


----------



## valefish (Nov 20, 2013)

Aw that's so cool! You have a one gallon tank? I have one also but I'm worried it will be to small for a frog and a betta. But maybe I'll try it until I get a bigger tank and I'm with you on that one I'm looking into a 5.5 but I don't have the space for it :/ thanks for sharing your experience! Do you know of other fish that are ok with no filters?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Please have a read of the link in my sig, the ideal tank size for one frog is at least 5 gallons, so one betta and one frog in a 5.5 would be fine with FILTRATION. Yes they are messy and they most certainly do need a filter. Please do not listen to pet shop people about stocking.


----------



## valefish (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes I probably won't get one until I get a bigger tank! Thank you for the link


----------



## Jell156 (Nov 14, 2013)

most fish do need filters and heaters when having a 5 gallon its always best to have a filter for that size! yea I never listen to the pet shop people they always tell you the wrong thing that's why I'm getting a bigger tank I had betta in the past but never frogs before! I love my little frog and my betta loves him lol


----------



## valefish (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not sure what pet shops most of you guys go to, I've recently started working at one and most of all the employees in the pet care section will tell me very good information (ie bigger tank sizes, adjusted and correct heating, good nutrition and space etc)


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it a chain store, or a small mom and pop?


----------



## valefish (Nov 20, 2013)

It's a Petsmart, most of the employees have been there for 5-6 years and almost all of them have aquariums of their own they have successfully kept for years. I'm happily taking all their info in.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well then you must work at one of the few good ones. I've never really encountered a big chain store that knew what they were talking about.


----------

